# 68 gas tank



## klem (Nov 25, 2015)

does anyone know what kind of glue used on filler tube to tank


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

klem said:


> does anyone know what kind of glue used on filler tube to tank


It isn't glued it is soldered on.


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

yep.
just took mine off the original tank to put on a new tank.
MAPP gas does a quick job of melting away the solder.
Just clean the tank thoroughly first.
I left the soapy water IN mine while I did it.

Oddly - many people will tell you to take it to a professional welder to swap them out.
Not necessary.


----------



## stoney200gto (Jan 23, 2016)

*stoney200gto*

It was originally soldered. i would use marine text epoxy. it is not affected by gas. I have repaired carburetors with it.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I wouldn't use epoxy I filled my old tank with water and cut around the neck with a Sawzall and desoldered it from that piece.
LaCo paste and 60/40 solder with a propane torch to solder it to the new tank.
Air in the tank and soapy water solution to test for leaks and done in about an hour.
Don't use the newer lead free solder, the stuff is junk.


----------

